# Ron Wood (65) heiratet Sally Humphreys (34)



## beachkini (22 Dez. 2012)

​*Ron Wood hat zum 3. Mal geheiratet. Seine neue Frau ist Sally Humpreys, mit der er seit 9 Monaten zusammen ist.*

Kurz vor dem Weihnachtsfest hat Rolling-Stones-Gitarrist Ronnie Wood seine Freundin Sally Humpreys geheiratet. Das berichtete der Sender Sky News. Mit der 31 Jahre jüngeren Theater-Produzentin ist Wood (65) seit Februar liiert. Ganz traditionell habe der einst wilde Musiker beim Vater der Braut vorher um die Hand von dessen Tochter angehalten.

Für Wood ist es die dritte Ehe. Von 1971 bis 1978 war er mit der inzwischen gestorbenen Krissy Findlay verheiratet. Seine zweite Frau Jo hatte er 2008 nach 23 Jahren Ehe für die 21 Jahre alte Serviererin Jekaterina Ivanova verlassen.

Wood, der zeitweise mit Drogen- und Alkoholproblemen zu kämpfen hatte, hat vier Kinder. (bz-berlin.de)


----------



## JayP (22 Dez. 2012)

Ganz klar Wahre Liebe! 

Die Sally denkt schon mal an ihre Altersvorsorge und 

der Ronnie denkt jetzt schon mal an seine Altenpflege :thumbup:


----------



## krawutz (23 Dez. 2012)

Na da wünsche ich ihm mal Kraft und Ausdauer.


----------



## tamoo24 (23 Dez. 2012)

Nun ja, ein erfülltes, bewegtes Leben, egal, Viel Glück Ronnie.


----------

